# 6.5 Grendel And 7mm-08



## Final Strut (Dec 24, 2013)

A few weeks back Sprucegum bailed me out by sending my some 7mm bullets to replace one that I lost in my move. In talking we worked out a trade that he sent me some nickel 30-06 casings as well as a whole bunch of other goodies. I will be fulfilling my end of the trade by the end of this week and will post pics of that later.

This is a pic of the 7mm-08 (Right)pen that I desperately needed the bullet for as well as a 6.5 Grendel both for the same guy. The 6.5 is topped with some walnut he gave me and the 7mm-08 is topped with some spalted walnut I had on hand. When I called the guy to tell him that they were done he was pretty excited because he shot a nice 9 point buck with the Grendel this year. These are number 5 and 6 for this guy all of which are unique calibers.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice! Do you adapt another kit for those?


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 25, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Do you adapt another kit for those?


Nope, they are all slimline kits adapted in one way or another. I have some sierra transmissions that I am going to try to figure out but I am pretty sure they would be a no go with these shorter casings.


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 26, 2013)

Good looking timbers on those.
The problem with the short casings and using Slimline or Sierra transmissions is that the top sections are way out of proportion compared to the casing.
Using Mini refills with Teacher Pen kit transmissions solves this problem.

Les


----------

